

Hell Hath no Fury like a Cheerleader Scorned - ejwcom
http://epicfumble.com/post/hell-hath-no-fury-like-a-cheerleader-scorned

======
zeteo
"[Cheerleaders] do not build anything. They have no customers that rely on
them. They are not disrupting a vertical segment, creating open source
software used by thousands, or investing cash that makes much the of the
innovation possible. Cheerleaders cheerlead."

Even if all this were correct, the put-downs are easily answered by the very
choice of the term "cheerleader". Cheerleaders are essential to the morale and
motivation of the team. The more difficult the task, the easier it is to quit
- the more important their services are.

